# Lag on COD WAW (PS3)



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive recently had a berievement in the family....my 360 has rrod'd! So to keep me sane ive had to buy COD WAW on the ps3 as KZ2 is driving me insane! Now it all started well with me going 2.2 k/d ratio after 1 hour game play but then in the last 2 days i seem to get shot by someone facing me without me even getting a chance to fire. When i watch their kill cam its obvious theressome kind of lag and most of the room seems to be USA. This is doingf my head in! Oh and the pap dualshock keeps making me attempt a stab when i go to shoot! Ive seen others do this on their killcams aswell. The sticks are too feeble i reckon! Anyone else find these problems?


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

I play COD4 and 5 on XBOX and find any American/Euro gamers have the upper hand with connection speeds therefore minimal lag. Sometimes I just leave games as its so bad


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

rallyman1978 said:


> I play COD4 and 5 on XBOX and find any American/Euro gamers have the upper hand with connection speeds therefore minimal lag. Sometimes I just leave games as its so bad


The ps3 is far worse mate with games dropping constantly and lag evident constantly. For the record i have 20mb Virgin.


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have both PS3 and 360, and like you I find the PS3 controller very feeble, It feels like its for small hands, like kids or girls lol. I bought these for the PS3 controller http://cgi.ebay.ie/GIOTECK-GIO-TECK...s_JN?hash=item45ed93317e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14, they made a big difference.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> The ps3 is far worse mate with games dropping constantly and lag evident constantly. For the record i have 20mb Virgin.


I'm under 2meg mate!!!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

rallyman1978 said:


> I'm under 2meg mate!!!!


Oof! Im -100 now and was close to smashing the pad through the tv last night! Either everyone else in using juggernaut or theres something going on lag wise. I have to say im struggling with aiming with the pap sticks on the pad aswell! Nightmare!:wall:
The ps3 firing and aim buttons are the othere way round to the 360 but ive changed them so theyre the same but i feel like the r1 & r2 buttons are too far away from the stcks which gives me a problem. I think the sticks are too high aswell. This stretches the gap between my thumbs and index fingers and i think its causing me too die alot. Comeon MS, get repairing!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

This is nothing to lag on Gears of War 2. Which is a shame as it is a fantastic game IMO, and I own at it. I suck at COD, Halo etc but Gears of War = me winning all of the time, until recently the lag/cheating has been so bad I haven't played in weeks!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you're against people with lag switches then hit report for system tampering - MS will soon boot them


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

One of the major factors in me flogging the PS3 (as well as them canning the Getaway 3 and GTA4 content)

Never had a problem on the 360 at either MW or WAW. Virgin 10MB.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

remember you are paying for service on xbox? ps3 is free but admitably you do get lag, i always thought it was down to person with slowest connection not neccessarily your connection


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awol said:


> remember you are paying for service on xbox? ps3 is free but admitably you do get lag, i always thought it was down to person with slowest connection not neccessarily your connection


Fair point but maybe thats why its free? Ive just got my 360 back from repair and it only took a week. Im so much better on the 360, and its defo down to the controllers. Have to eat some humble pie here and say that its a bit ropey on the 360 aswell from my experience last night. Games dropping etc due to dodgy hosts and other things. Its still worse on ps3 i find. Im still gonna play on both platforms as i want to get to prestige on ps3 to finish what i started. But oh how ive missed my perks and guns!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

COD relies on Person to person networks so platform is irrelevant its the p[erson with the 512k connection thats messing things up for everyone!

PS network offers dedicated servers for its first party games with lag free experiences for up to 60 players!


----------

